# Its snowing



## RootDKJ (Nov 25, 2010)

Light snow is falling across my area. Reported snow falling at Camelback. Bethlehem has a light dusting covering cars and grass. 



Happy Thanksgiving AZ!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 25, 2010)

it came down pretty good here (near spring mountain) for about an hour...it started to lay on the grass before it turned to sleet, now light rain...still good to see


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 25, 2010)

From the radar it looks like it is snowing at my house but I'm in Moncton, Canada.  It was snowing last night here (Moncton) and there's about 1" on the ground.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 25, 2010)

spring_mountain_high said:


> it came down pretty good here (near spring mountain) for about an hour...it started to lay on the grass before it turned to sleet, now light rain...still good to see


19118 @10:30am = grass and roofs had a nice dusting of white and large flakes fell at a nice rate  before turning to sleet/rain.


----------

